# Kim Kardashian Makeup



## simseema17

The girl annoys me, but I love her makeup....does anyone know what she uses?


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I didnt even know she had makeup! Where can I find it at?


----------



## simseema17

I mean what makeup does she wear?  I didn't mean she has her own makeup....


----------



## QueenOfDa702

haha I read it wrong! I didnt see "what she uses" sorry:shame:


----------



## sparkles48

I found this in an article where she talked about what makeup she uses:

		 		&#8220;In my make up bag, I always have MAC blush in &#8216;Pink Swoon,&#8217; along with  		their travel size blush brush. A MAC lip liner in &#8216;Stripdown,&#8217; with MAC  		lipstick in &#8216;Angel.&#8217; And Nars lip gloss in &#8216;Turkish Delight.&#8217;&#8221;


Her blush, lip liner, lipstick, and lip gloss are all in the soft pink  		range. Nothing strong or too bright for her lips.


 		 		MAC Blush- Pink Swoon&#8211; Clearly Pink (Sheer tone Powder) $17.50
 		         		MAC Lip Liner- Stripdown-Naked Nutmeg (Pencil) $12.50
 		 		MAC Lipstick- Angel- Soft Pink (Frost) $14.00
 		 		Nars Lip Gloss- Turkish Delight- Pink Sorbet- $23.00
 		 		As far as the one beauty item she could never live without, that&#8217;s the  		Nars lip gloss in &#8216;Turkish Delight.&#8217; 

Credit: http://www.gardenandhearth.com/Beauty-Products-Trends/Kim-Kardashian.htm


----------



## RealDealGirl

She does her eyes really dark and the rest of her face is more subtle. Its a great look.


----------



## alexis77

I love her look!


----------



## allierichie

I got this from a makeup forum:

*MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium dark and dark
MAC eyeshadow in Nehru
MAC eyeshadow in Print
MAC eyeshadow in blue noir
MAC eyepencil in Smolder

Nars Turkish Delight
MAC Blush Pink Swoon

MAC Stripdown liner

MAC Angel lipstick 

Hair:
Chi curling iron (she said the biggest barrel)*


----------



## Titty

Great thread, I was wondering about this too!

Love this picture of her: http://thesuperficial.com/2007/11/1107_kim_kardashian_playboy_09.jpg


----------



## superstar

I love her look, even though she could use a bit less makeup.


----------



## andicandi3x12

I should have known it was MAC. She looks like a queen and overdone! Just like me! and I am a MAC fanatic.


----------



## PlushKitty

I always love her makeup! wish she would try something new and wild though....and not wild as in pornstar eyes!


----------



## PrincessMe

thanks for the info allie & sparkles! i find her annoying too but love her look, esp her makeup & hair

also love how she  wears belts alot..totally inspired me to get one!


----------



## Titty

I like how she is curvy and not stick thin.  

Hahah @ porn star eyes!


----------



## Jahpson

The girl loves MAC


----------



## itsnicole

I love her look, and was wondering about this too. Thanks for posting this... need to make my way over to MAC soon enough!


----------



## jomar_luvs_bags

I tried to find the MAC eyeshadow blue noir on the mac website but, couldn't find it.  Is blue noir the correct color/name?


----------



## simseema17

It must be, because I have it


----------



## ichelle

agree with folks thinking she bugs but she is a sexy mofo!


----------



## Imaprincess07

allierichie said:


> I got this from a makeup forum:
> 
> *MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium dark and dark*
> *MAC eyeshadow in Nehru*
> *MAC eyeshadow in Print*
> *MAC eyeshadow in blue noir*
> *MAC eyepencil in Smolder*
> 
> *Nars Turkish Delight*
> *MAC Blush Pink Swoon*
> 
> *MAC Stripdown liner*
> 
> *MAC Angel lipstick *
> 
> *Hair:*
> *Chi curling iron (she said the biggest barrel)*


 
I love mac cosmetics. Print is a must have for smokey eyes it works well with any of MACs colors. I think you can achieve Kims  look with any of the dark colors MAC has to offer. I usually use 2-3 different shades in the same color to get Kims look.


----------



## jomar_luvs_bags

I stopped by MAC yesterday and the lady said that they discontinued the eyeshadow Blue Noir and that Contrast was the closest they had to it.


----------



## andicandi3x12

Wow They must be sad lol. She endorses it kinda and then they discontinue it... What are the odds!


----------



## dearmissie

RealDealGirl said:


> She does her eyes really dark and the rest of her face is more subtle. Its a great look.



ITA! looks sexy!!:shame:


----------



## Glamoureyez1272

Hi-
I love Kim Kardashians makeup and know everything she uses. Does anyone know what is equivalent(possibly in M.A.C.) to the "Blue Noir" shadow? It is discontinued. Thanks!


----------



## jomar_luvs_bags

The makeup artist at the MAC counter said "Contrast" was the closest to blue noir.


----------



## Jahpson

try on different colors and find what works for you. I'm sure thats what she did


----------



## perlefine

I know that she uses nars turkish delight lipgloss.


----------



## DamierAddict

omg perlefine , i was just about to post that when i saw the link
i love nars in turkish delight 33


----------



## cosmogrl5

Kim's makeup is great, but I think she looks even better without makeup (I feel the same about Jessica Simpson).  She is gorgeous though.  I'd love to look like her!


----------



## Aurelia

perlefine said:


> I know that she uses nars turkish delight lipgloss.


 
She also uses MAC stripdown lipliner and MAC Angel lipstick. For blush she uses Pink Swoon (guess she's a MAC fan).
I think her lips always look so pretty!


----------



## peach.

I've always liked her lip color, so thanks for the info!

Whenever I see a photo of her touching up her makeup, she's has a MAC compact!


----------



## jomar_luvs_bags

Most of her makeup is listed here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/kim-kardashians-makeup-211201.html


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ Thanks for the link!


----------



## DamierAddict

found this online:
"
*It's All About the Lips*
 		 		Looking at Kim on the red carpet, one would instantly notice her  		kohl-rimmed dark brown eyes and olive skin. She also has great, natural  		eyebrows. She doesn&#8217;t sport the overly-plucked L.A. brow. But Kim&#8217;s lips  		are really the feature she pays attention to.
 		 		&#8220;In my make up bag, I always have MAC blush in &#8216;Pink Swoon,&#8217; along with  		their travel size blush brush. A MAC lip liner in &#8216;Stripdown,&#8217; with MAC  		lipstick in &#8216;Angel.&#8217; And Nars lip gloss in &#8216;Turkish Delight.&#8217;&#8221;
 		 		Her blush, lip liner, lipstick, and lip gloss are all in the soft pink  		range. Nothing strong or too bright for her lips.
 		 		MAC Blush- Pink Swoon&#8211; Clearly Pink (Sheer tone Powder) $17.50
 		         		MAC Lip Liner- Stripdown-Naked Nutmeg (Pencil) $12.50
 		 		MAC Lipstick- Angel- Soft Pink (Frost) $14.00
 		 		Nars Lip Gloss- Turkish Delight- Pink Sorbet- $23.00
 		 		As far as the one beauty item she could never live without, that&#8217;s the  		Nars lip gloss in &#8216;Turkish Delight.&#8217; Kim isn&#8217;t alone in her praise of  		Nars. Many women call it the best lip gloss around, although not at the  		cheapest price, either. And it comes in a luscious array of shades. The  		&#8216;Turkish Delight,&#8217; is described as pink sorbet, or better yet, a  		strawberry milkshake. The color is that pretty and soft.
 		 		These two products can&#8217;t fit in a make up bag, but we were curious how  		Kim keeps her long, raven locks so shiny and healthy. She told us she is  		a big fan of these two shampoo lines: Clairol&#8217;s Herbal Essence and  		Pantene."


----------



## Jahpson

I agree with kim and the Turkish Delight.

I use MAC lipliner in "Plum" and lipstick in "politely pink", I top it off with that lip gloss and it looks so flirty and cute. I just want to kiss myself. 

My SO says my lips look ultra lucsious (although he is scared to kiss me) LOL


----------



## LVCRAZED

I've always wondered what she used on her lips, cheeks.  I'm also olive skin and love how pretty her make up looks. 

Thx for the info!!!


----------



## toiletduck

I've always loved her lip color!  It's so light, pretty and feminine~!


----------



## lostnexposed

hmm...gotta get me some turkish delight? how does it look on really tanned skin?


----------



## shopgurl98

Thanks for the makeup info - Kim always looks great - even without makeup.  Lucky she can pull that off!  Anyone else excited about the new season of Keeping up with the Kardashian's?  It finally premiers this Sunday, March 9th on E! 10/9c!  Can't wait to see all the drama and the sister gettin catty


----------



## meluvs2shop

cosmogrl5 said:


> Kim's makeup is great, but I think she looks even better without makeup (I feel the same about Jessica Simpson).  She is gorgeous though.  I'd love to look like her!



i agree to an extent. she's the only celebrity that i think could wear that much makeup & still look amazing, IMO.


----------



## mama0306

cosmogrl5 said:


> Kim's makeup is great, but I think she looks even better without makeup (I feel the same about Jessica Simpson). She is gorgeous though. I'd love to look like her!


 
I was just telling my husband that the other day.  She's a natural beauty and IMO looks better without make up!  I should be so lucky


----------



## shoegal27

what do you think?
I think this is way too much
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrsb2eFVOF0


----------



## angelah

I think she does it differently from dark to light, most ladies do light to dark. 
Anyway since I discovered Too Faced Galaxy shadows I've never looked at separate pots again, I got their gold one.

Way too much? You should watch some of the other vids like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDbMs5tp6p0 
Or this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD6dFEVjkS8&feature=related (<--- I believe she's a tpf'r)


----------



## shoegal27

wow thats wild.. no pun intended.  LOL


----------



## IHeartCoach

Does anyone know what foundation she used and teh brush she used to put it on with?


I love the "milky" look she was talking about while applying it.


----------



## stacmck

That's really cool, but way too much work...


----------



## miss gucci

i like it..for partying ideal...btw..i saw all videos of this girl and i think she's pretty good....
i can't wait for more videos from her...


----------



## miss gucci

angelah said:


> I think she does it differently from dark to light, most ladies do light to dark.
> Anyway since I discovered Too Faced Galaxy shadows I've never looked at separate pots again, I got their gold one.
> 
> Way too much? You should watch some of the other vids like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDbMs5tp6p0
> Or this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD6dFEVjkS8&feature=related (<--- I believe she's a tpf'r)


 
^i don't like the first video(leopards eyes)
second video is better..


----------



## cathymd

angelah said:


> I think she does it differently from dark to light, most ladies do light to dark.
> Anyway since I discovered Too Faced Galaxy shadows I've never looked at separate pots again, I got their gold one.
> 
> Way too much? You should watch some of the other vids like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDbMs5tp6p0
> Or this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD6dFEVjkS8&feature=related (<--- I believe she's a tpf'r)


 

  Oh my God that is hysterical!! Thanks, I needed a good laugh!!


----------



## miss gucci

omg did u see heavy ghotic look from same person like second video..something ..i can't even find a words...horrible....


----------



## PrincessMe

*found Kim K's makeup post on her site: **Kim Kardashian official web site â photos, blog, news, bio*

*It has detailed information for all you Kim K lovers out there on what she uses and how she uses them. Its a great read so enjoy!




*Okay, this is going to be a long post because I absolutely _love_ makeup! And I mix so many different kinds. 

Here we go... 

Just so everyone knows, my make up artist *Stephen Moleski* has pretty much taught me everything I know.

Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store where you purchase your makeup what works for _you_. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect! 

*STEP 1:* I always start with a clean face. Then I put on *Intuit* 'Photo Shoot.' Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer. 

*STEP 2:* I use *Cle De Peau* concealer stick (it's super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use *M.A.C.* concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone's color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes! 

*STEP 3:* After I put the concealer on I put on *Make Up Forever* liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the *M.A.C. brush No. 180*. 

*STEP 4:* Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from *M.A.C. NW30* in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select 'moisture cover.' 

*STEP 5:* To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush *M.A.C. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30*, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on *M.A.C. Powder NW 45*. 

*STEP 6:* Now its blush time! I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called *Gingerly* to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called *Cheek* to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer. 

*STEP 7: *Time for the eyes! My favorite part! I first put down a *M.A.C. Paint* pot in a light color that matches my skin called *Painterly*. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won't! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it's black smokey I use *Carbon by M.A.C.*; if its grey smokey I use *Knight Divine* or *Print*; if it's bown smokey I use *Embark* by M.A.C. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use *M.A.C. Pigment *called *Tan*. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love *Make Up Forever *and don't think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever's colors to choose from. 

*STEP 8:* I always use black pencil eyeliner. My favorite is *Stila* black pencil. 

*STEP 9:* Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use *Lancome Hypnose*, and still do, but I recently started to use *M.A.C. Zoom* mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a *seperator brush* to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes. 

*STEP 10:* The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use *M.A.C. Lipliner* called *Stripdown* (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called *Angel* and put *Nars Turkish Delight* lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear *Nars Belle De Jour* and I line my lips first with *M.A.C. Subculture* lipliner. 

That completes the Kim Kardashian make up lesson! 

By the way, the inspiration for this post came from the many makeup questions I've read in the comments areas of this site!... including this one...
'SEXY' said_: Hey Kim... Just writing to let you I'm a huge fan of urs...... And I love ur makeup style, but please tell me the name of the shadows you buy from forever make up [at Sephora]?? ...PLEASE KIM in ur future makeup comments can u be more specific on brand and type Cause I love the makeup u wear!!!!! And what foundation do u wear and which lancome mascara ??? _

I hope this was helpful. Keep your comments and questions coming -- I love to read them!

XOXO, 
Kim 

P.S. Stay tuned because I'm planning to do a video blog of me actually putting my makeup on -- to show you all of my helpful tips in action.


----------



## cristalena56

thanks for posting!


----------



## bellapsyd

wow- seems like a lot of work just to go about each day!


----------



## LouisLady

paint pot ! got it! lol


----------



## kwitthyy

I'm not a huge fan of Kim, but that was interesting to read!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## elizat

Sounds like a lot of steps... Her makeup always looks nice though, but a bit heavy at times. It obviously works for her, though.


----------



## katheryn

Hm, no mention of a trowel... 

She looks much better and younger without all the layers of makeup. It was nice of her to share her routine, though.


----------



## smallbag

That was very cool of her to write everything down


----------



## Pursegrrl

...very interesting!  I like how she mixes & matches everything...brands, even two foundation colors!


----------



## chodessa

She is hot as hell, but that is just way too much makeup IMO...
Thanks for posting...at least now I know how much work is involved in achieving that look.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

wow I've been looking for this info for some time. It was really nice of her to write everything down, but I didn't realize she wore so many products!


----------



## Jahpson

bellapsyd said:


> wow- seems like a lot of work just to go about each day!


 

yeah, but she doesnt have a day job so she has plenty of time to get this routine in everyday. lol

this girl certainly loves makeup


----------



## cammy1

bellapsyd said:


> wow- seems like a lot of work just to go about each day!


that is exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Bagluvluv

That was really nice of her to post her routine...but that is alot of make-up for everyday!!!

She rocks it though!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Yes that is a lot of makeup.  She said on her website via video, that she was going to "tone it down".  I am not sure if she meant the eyes or the whole routine?  I love her smokey look eyes.. I hope she doesn't tone that down.  I love all of her eye makeup looks, but the smokey eye is by far my favorite.  I even love how her mom and sister do their smokey look.  She said by the end of this seasons shows, you will see her wear less and less makeup.  She said that when she watched herself last sesion she didn't like all that makeup on her.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Thanks, this is so great! I've always wondered what makeup she uses and what's her routine. She's absolutely gorgeous!

But I do think she wears a little too much makeup, I prefer much less on my own face. I hate that caked-on-makeup look.


----------



## miss_ritz

Wow I always thought she wore falsies! She's beautiful with or without make-up IMO, but I agree that is a little too much.


----------



## omgblonde

I think I wear about the same amount of makeup as her each day LOL.. maybe a little less. Thanks for posting! I think I'm going to check out the Intuit primer.. it sounds good. Other than that it turns out we use a lot of the same products.. shame I don't look half as good as her!!


----------



## itsnicole

Thanks for posting this. I've always wondered about her makeup and what products she uses.


----------



## Couturegrl

Yikes! Her look is cute for going out on a Friday or Saturday night, but I can't even IMAGINE wearing that much makeup on a daily basis!

Interesting article, though...thanks for posting.  I have been thinking of buying MAC's Painterly for a while now, so I might go buy  tube


----------



## shoegal27

Just FYI painterly is a paint pot, and its great as I do use it, but I like UDPP better.


----------



## Jahpson

what does she use to remove her make-up? a Swiffer wetjet? LOL


----------



## shoegal27

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> what does she use to remove her make-up? a Swiffer wetjet? LOL


That is so true.. LOL.. LMAO


----------



## NoSnowHere

Thanks for posting!


----------



## harlem_cutie

KK's makeup is camera ready. She knows that paparazzi is always on her a@@ so she has to use heavy duty stuff to make sure her skin looks flawless and I don't blame her. Most of us can skimp on coats 2 & 3 of the foundation unless we are being photographed too


----------



## Pursegrrl

...I wonder how long it takes her to do all that?  ITA, she's got the papps all over her all the time so she needs to look photoshoot ready...let's face it, most of us 'expect' her to look super made up.

I am actually inspired by her routine to try foundation primer.  While I don't wear super heavy makeup for everyday, I DO wear foundation every day and have for the last 20 years, but a sheer layer.  I truly think it's part of the reason my skin has held up so well compared to others my age, if I do say so myself.  Plus, I'm super fair with ruddy cheeks (never outgrew 'em) so I am always on the quest for a HG foundation that is not too heavy and light enough to match my super fair skintone.

In other random thoughts, LOL, I was just thinking about Lori from Real Housewives of Orange County, who also wears a ton of makeup.  Wonder what her routine is?  Kim's is much more professional looking than Lori's, IMO.


----------



## Aurelia

I really don't think her routine is that elaborate, but apparently I'm in the minority!  I wear about the same each day.  Thanks for posting, it's cool to see what products she uses!


----------



## shoegal27

Stay tuned KK is going to make a video of herself applying her makeup in her "routine". .woohooo


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks for posting! I didnt even know she had a blog. I saved it though.


----------



## couture2387

Thanks for posting...it seems like too much for everyday.  But it's interesting to see how she gets her look


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Its cool that she is honest and shared all her lil makeup secrets!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't really get people knocking on her makeup routine too much, I mean everyone posting clicked on the thread right... Anyway, she always has beautiful makeup, so I may try some of the products and techniques she uses. I never wear foundation, but I may give it a try once in a while. I love her makeup!


----------



## Couturegrl

I'm not trying to knock her makeup...she is a very pretty girl, and usually looks very nice.

I just think that's *a lot* of makeup to wear as your 'every day' face.  I prefer when celebs look more natural in their day-to-day look, like Amanda Bynes (sp?) or Katherine Heigl.

And the reason I clicked on the link was to get ideas/tips for doing my going-out-on-the-weekend look...a setting in which I think that Kim's makeup would be very cute in!


----------



## meela188

^^who says that is her everyday routine? and even if it is she is a celebrity, and her photograph could show up in a magazina at any moments notice. i just think its a double edged sword. if we see her looking too casual we are not going to say "Oh my she must have been on the way to the supermarket" we are going to see that pic in a magazine and say "Oh my what happened, she looks so bad, and look at that huge zit on her cheek". celebs have to always look pulled together because we are so critical of them and i don't blame Kim for being mindful of that fact.


----------



## Couturegrl

^Well, based on the photos that I see of Kim (which range from her going to Starbucks to going to premieres) I would say that the makeup lesson she described on page 1 of this thread is more of her 'everyday routine'.

And as far as thinking 'oh, look at that zit on her cheek, it looks so bad', I personally would not think that at all.  ALL girls get zits sometimes...why would I expect Kim to be any different?!

And also, sometimes when someone has a zit and they put tons of makeup on top of it, it actually accentuates the zit and makes it look worse and MORE noticeable.

And both celebs and 'normal', everyday people can look VERY polished and pulled together without wearing black eyeliner, heavy foundation, etc. all the time.  Just look at Nicole Kidman or Jennifer Aniston! They always look amazing when out and about, yet very natural.

Just my two cents


----------



## meela188

"And as far as thinking 'oh, look at that zit on her cheek, it looks so bad', I personally would not think that at all. ALL girls get zits sometimes...*why would I expect Kim to be any different*?!"


^^that's my main point, most people( if you are not in this category then you are the exception) are hypercritical of celebs. it makes us feel good to see celebs looking less than put together so we can tear them down. i guess it makes us feel better by comparison. if you dont believe me go into the "celebs without makeup" thread and read some of the comments posted there. i just think its sad when women feel the need to be catty, covertly or not.


----------



## shoegal27

meela188 said:


> ^^who says that is her everyday routine? and even if it is she is a celebrity, and her photograph could show up in a magazina at any moments notice. i just think its a double edged sword. if we see her looking too casual we are not going to say "Oh my she must have been on the way to the supermarket" we are going to see that pic in a magazine and say "Oh my what happened, she looks so bad, and look at that huge zit on her cheek". celebs have to always look pulled together because we are so critical of them and i don't blame Kim for being mindful of that fact.


 
ITA!  She is a young Hollywood "celeb", this is her time to shine.  If she wants to wear her bling, let her do it. Its her life, her face, her body!  Hey its her in Hollywood, not us!


----------



## envyme

Are people not allowed to have opinions anymore?

Geez, relax people. Kim is very pretty and her make-up routine seems too much. I've seen pictures of her with very minimum make-up and I think she looks even prettier, fresh, and much younger. However, like others have said, I think her heavy makeup is for the cameras.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I for one, have ordered all of the products she mentioned but tailored to my skin tone and will begin applying said products by getting up 90 min earlier than usual.


----------



## shoegal27

Opinions are welcomed, sure.   Thats why we are here.  I personally love her makeup.  Yeh, she could tune it down but why should she?  That style of makeup is very chic right now and it suits her very well.


----------



## jen512

my god, seven steps too many for me!


----------



## BagAngel

Interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## Pursegrrl

shoegal27 said:


> Opinions are welcomed, sure.  Thats why we are here. I personally love her makeup. Yeh, she could tune it down but why should she? That style of makeup is very chic right now and it suits her very well.



ITA it's a lot for some but it works for her given her dramatic, gorgeous coloring.  And yes, everywhere you look it's all about deep, smokey, sultry eyes.  

Now, as someone else posted, other celebs reject this trend because it would probably look silly on them and they and their makeup artists know it....cameron diaz, jennifer aniston...can you imagine either of them in carbon black, heavy eyeshadow and liner a la Kim?  I think not.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Pursegrrl said:


> I for one, have ordered all of the products she mentioned but tailored to my skin tone and will begin applying said products by getting up 90 min earlier than usual.



Only 90min? You got skills! I would be getting up 3 hours earlier lol.


----------



## meela188

Pursegrrl said:


> I for one, have ordered all of the products she mentioned but tailored to my skin tone and will begin applying said products by getting up 90 min earlier than usual.


 
lol, that is too funny. the sad part is that i just left mac, i spent over an hour in bloomie's trying to achieve the Kim K. smokey eye.


----------



## Geminiz06

thanks.... Oh and yes the mac paints.... Stop the creasing from the eyeshadows.. I'm a freelance Make up artist and love the stuff it is the only I repeat the only product that has stop the creasing on my eyelids. And I've tried almost everything


----------



## chodessa

I wish she included how long the daily routine took her everyday..


----------



## Pursegrrl

meela188 said:


> lol, that is too funny. the sad part is that i just left mac, i spent over an hour in bloomie's trying to achieve the Kim K. smokey eye.



Actually, I am in need of a makeup overhaul, so while this post may have sounded funny, I actually did order a few of the products!!  

...how did your attempt at the KK smokey eye fair out, meela?


----------



## carvedwords

That sounds like a lot of work everyday.  I love her looks though.


----------



## PrincessMe

I'm so glad you guys like the thread! 
Ive been obsessed with trying to recreate her look, most esp her smokey eyes!  when i found this blog I was ecstatic! 
I ordered Tan pigment and I love it! its fun to take her tips and interpet them for you ..however makes you feel comfortable and beautiful!


----------



## pond23

Thanks for posting this! I've been thinking about buying the Cle de Peau concealer stick.


----------



## tiny dancer

Again, this all just boils down to personal choice and self expression - the whole point of makeup in the first place. 

I dont wear this much makeup day-to-day, but I love to bust all out with fake lashes and extras on a saturday night. But thats just me. 

But I was very interested in reading about kims routine and was grateful that she was kind enough to share. 

But then again, if kim was the kind of girl who wore only brown mascara and clear lipgloss, well that would be fine by me also.
How much makeup we all choose to wear is our choice. Whatever you feel comfortable with! 
play nice kiddies

we all have freedom of choice


----------



## shoegal27

I agree that the smokey look wouldn't look good on everyone.  But with her dark coloring it works beautifully.  I have the same coloring as her, I guess that is why I like her so much.  I figure, what looks good on her will on me too.  I don't see Jennifer Aniston working that look at all.  Shes more peachy and beachy, and more sporty.  KK is sexy, and that sexy look works on her.  That smokey look is so in right now, and it really is beautiful.  Her mom, Kris, also works that look nicely too.  It is harsh, but doesn't really appear that harsh to me.  Hard to explain.  I think it looks elegent / sexy.  I just love it.


----------



## Jahpson

ok guys, we don't want to turn into Kim K Clones. She even stated in her blog rightly, that you should find what works for you. Just because it may look like you look like her, doesnt mean you do. lol



> Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store you go to purchase your makeup what works for _you_. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect you!
> Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store you go to purchase your makeup what works for _you_. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect you!


 
source: Kim Kardashian official website


----------



## Veelyn

I really really love those bright colored dresses they have on, on her website!


----------



## honeylove

i think she's absolutely gorgeous & she has great style 

personally, i dont think she wears "too much" makeup, i probably wear just as much eye makeup lol. and i think most MAC junkies (like myself), are not really the type of gal that wears subtle makeup. nothing wrong with that... everybody is different.


----------



## honeylove

shoegal27 said:


> I agree that the smokey look wouldn't look good on everyone.  But with her dark coloring it works beautifully.  I have the same coloring as her, I guess that is why I like her so much.  I figure, what looks good on her will on me too.  I don't see Jennifer Aniston working that look at all.  Shes more peachy and beachy, and more sporty.  KK is sexy, and that sexy look works on her.  That smokey look is so in right now, and it really is beautiful.  Her mom, Kris, also works that look nicely too.  It is harsh, but doesn't really appear that harsh to me.  Hard to explain.  I think it looks elegent / sexy.  I just love it.



i think the key to a good smokey eye, is knowing how to blend blend BLEND! you can also make the smokey eyes with brown... or green... if you want it to look more "subtle"


----------



## meela188

Pursegrrl said:


> Actually, I am in need of a makeup overhaul, so while this post may have sounded funny, I actually did order a few of the products!!
> 
> ...how did your attempt at the KK smokey eye fair out, meela?


 

it was long and terrible, i had to first get the technique down( blending and more blending, blah blah blah). once i learned how to do the smokey eye i had to figure out what worked best on me. i ended up getting a bunch of shadows: expensive pink, woodwinked, sketch, electra, and black tied. i also picked up refined deep bronzer for my cheeks and i picked up a neutral gloss from nars called sandpiper(it worked well as a nude lip and complimented my smokey eye). i am going to work out the kinks in my technique today.


----------



## shoegal27

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> ok guys, we don't want to turn into Kim K Clones. She even stated in her blog rightly, that you should find what works for you. Just because it may look like you look like her, doesnt mean you do. lol
> 
> 
> 
> source: Kim Kardashian official website


 

LOL, ok I never said I "looked like her".. I said I have her coloring..   I know what she said I read it on her site..


----------



## soulmama425

She is so gorgeous!! Very nice of her to take the time and share her secrets. A lot of celebs wouldnt bother, or they want to keep all the secrets to themselves :ninja:


----------



## xchuchanx

Um wow that's a lot of steps. 
It would be nice to see her with less makeup. She would look prettier IMO


----------



## shoegal27

xchuchanx said:


> Um wow that's a lot of steps.
> It would be nice to see her with less makeup. She would look prettier IMO


 
Well as the cliche goes, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". I think no matter what this girl does, makeup little or makeup lot or no makeup.. she will always be stunning!


----------



## RoseMary

Geminiz06 said:


> thanks.... Oh and yes the *mac paints....* Stop the creasing from the eyeshadows.. I'm a freelance Make up artist and love the stuff it is the only I repeat the only product that has stop the creasing on my eyelids. And I've tried almost everything


 
is this some kind of foundation you use before applying the eyeshadow?

what's the exact name?


----------



## Couturegrl

^No the MAC paints are kinda like a liquid/creamy type eyeshadow that work really well as a 'base' to other eye makeup

They make the colors adhere really well.

Hopefully someone else has a better explanation for you! But thats them in a nutshell!!


----------



## RoseMary

ah, i see. thank you!


----------



## Jahpson

shoegal27 said:


> LOL, ok I never said I "looked like her".. I said I have her coloring..  I know what she said I read it on her site..


 

LOL. I wasn't trying to say your a wannabe (it was actual a general statment not directed toward you specifically)

Hey dont get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of hers (fashion and groomwise and thats it)


----------



## shoegal27

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> LOL. I wasn't trying to say your a wannabe (it was actual a general statment not directed toward you specifically)
> 
> Hey dont get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of hers (fashion and groomwise and thats it)


 

ok cool.  Thanks.. 
I don't want to look like her.  I think shes gorgeous don't get me wrong.  I like her because she has my coloring, I am a bit lighter, and was always afraid to try out new things and wondered what would look good on me. So now I think if that color looks good on her, it will on me too.


----------



## illinirdhd

I hate to admit it, but if I were to write out my makeup routine, I think it would be close to as long and overwhelming as hers.  I know KK wears a lot of makeup, but it takes ME a lot of makeup and a lot of brushes and a lot of steps to achieve a very natural look.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I tried a few of the products I ordered after getting inspired from this thread and overall I'm super happy!

- MAC Paint Pot:  I got mine in Bare Study which is a light shimmery porcelain.  I am super super picky about shadow base as my eyelids are very transclucent so I need a good, solid and uncreasable base for eye makeup.  I always just use a dab of my foundation and set with loose powder.  I did that, plus the Paint Pot over it.  It goes on creamy but dries quickly and WORKS GREAT.  Sorry, Urban Decay primer potion...too sticky and a total bust on me.

- MAC Knight Divine shadow:  applied with a medium sized brush, not too OTT as I was going to work, not a club, LOL.  I LOVE the slight shimmer and texture...I have been so into LORAC shadows and not MAC as much.  Loved the MAC texture...Lorac's are more creme to powder and stay put better on me (MAC is often too powdery) but the Knight Divine stayed on all day through work and commuting with zero creasing!!  I need to practice the brush technique with the MAC shadows, as I'm used to applying the LORAC with my finger.

- MAC Zoom Lash mascara:  had never even heard of this until this thread but at $11 was a good impulse buy.  LOVE IT TOO!

- Liner:  I got Chanel (le crayon yeux) rather than Stila as KK has, but also loved it too.  I have been addicted to Benefit Bad Gal's kohl liner (upper lids only) so I am used to a fatter line than I got with the Chanel but again, texture is superb and didn't smear!

- NARS Turkish Delight lip gloss...wowza!  I wear a deeper color lipstick in general, so seeing myself in a pale gloss is going to take some getting used to but amazing texture and I loved it with the smokey eye!

So...hope this isn't a hijack but rather a thanks to the OP for the inspiration (oh and Kim too, LOL!).


----------



## Zophie

bellapsyd said:


> wow- seems like a lot of work just to go about each day!


 

This is what I was thinking!  I have trouble just putting on moisturizer and powder foundation before my eye makeup and lipstick.


----------



## PrincessMe

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, I tried a few of the products I ordered after getting inspired from this thread and overall I'm super happy!
> 
> - MAC Paint Pot: I got mine in Bare Study which is a light shimmery porcelain. I am super super picky about shadow base as my eyelids are very transclucent so I need a good, solid and uncreasable base for eye makeup. I always just use a dab of my foundation and set with loose powder. I did that, plus the Paint Pot over it. It goes on creamy but dries quickly and WORKS GREAT. Sorry, Urban Decay primer potion...too sticky and a total bust on me.
> 
> - MAC Knight Divine shadow: applied with a medium sized brush, not too OTT as I was going to work, not a club, LOL. I LOVE the slight shimmer and texture...I have been so into LORAC shadows and not MAC as much. Loved the MAC texture...Lorac's are more creme to powder and stay put better on me (MAC is often too powdery) but the Knight Divine stayed on all day through work and commuting with zero creasing!! I need to practice the brush technique with the MAC shadows, as I'm used to applying the LORAC with my finger.
> 
> - MAC Zoom Lash mascara: had never even heard of this until this thread but at $11 was a good impulse buy. LOVE IT TOO!
> 
> - Liner: I got Chanel (le crayon yeux) rather than Stila as KK has, but also loved it too. I have been addicted to Benefit Bad Gal's kohl liner (upper lids only) so I am used to a fatter line than I got with the Chanel but again, texture is superb and didn't smear!
> 
> - NARS Turkish Delight lip gloss...wowza! I wear a deeper color lipstick in general, so seeing myself in a pale gloss is going to take some getting used to but amazing texture and I loved it with the smokey eye!
> 
> So...hope this isn't a hijack but rather a thanks to the OP for the inspiration (oh and Kim too, LOL!).


 
sounds soo nice!! i cant wait to try knight devine with the painterly pp
( i have to go buy Knight Devine  e/s, i only have the paint pot)..ITA i love the paint pot more than UDPP


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I am so with you m'dear...the MAC paint pot is heads and shoulders above UDPP for what my needs are.  

BTW I am super pale, ruddy, hazel eyes, 40+ and as wasp-y as all get out (LOL).  And I LOVE knight divine...I also mix it with MAC typographic which is a deeper matte shade, a little more intense.


----------



## miamialli

i think it was cool of her to detail all her steps/products. i love NARS turkish delight, great color for the right makeup


----------



## hellosunshine

i have nothing against her but my goodness that is alot of makeup. for someone who wears absolutely no makeup except for tinted moisturizer and mascara..this looks like hell to me. hahaha


----------



## envyme

I ordered the photoshoot primer.


----------



## Jahpson

ok last night I tried putting on concealer on my face after the primer and then putting on foundation on my face. what an improvement! you couldnt see my dark circles and they weren't to bright on my face (I use to put it on over my foundation). i didnt bother puttin on more concealer because I likes how even my face was. i even dabbed a few on my pimples. 

I like the Clinique concealer, cant deal with that $70 stuff she uses.

I also with my powder brush dabbed on quite a good amount on my face. and last night was hot so I was amazed (I have oily skin) to find that I didnt need to blot my face or apply more powder.


----------



## shoegal27

cool great for you.. We love you KK!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Wow thats alot of steps but I love makeup too and would try this out when I have the time. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

miamialli said:


> i think it was cool of her to detail all her steps/products. i love NARS turkish delight, great color for the right makeup


 

I agree! I absolutely love Turkish delight and it goes so well with a smokey eye.


----------



## shoegal27

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> I agree! I absolutely love Turkish delight and it goes so well with a smokey eye.


 
I looked at that color at Sephora recently, it was way too pink for me.


----------



## Jahpson

shoegal27 said:


> I looked at that color at Sephora recently, it was way too pink for me.


 

I find that if you get a lipstick with a deep pink color, the lipgloss evens out and its not that bright.

my skin complexion is yellow honey (if that makes sense) and when i put the lipgloss on alone, it made me full lips look even bigger (). However when I put on a pink lipstick (I like NARS in Roman Holiday) it works!


----------



## itsnicole

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> I agree! I absolutely love Turkish delight and it goes so well with a smokey eye.



Yep! One of my favorite glosses, it's perfect.


----------



## shoegal27

Is it sticky and attracts your hair?


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

shoegal27 said:


> Is it sticky and attracts your hair?


 
If you're referring to Turkish Delight its not sticky all, that's what I love about Nars lipglosses, they're very light and fluid-like you barely even feel like you're wearing lipgloss.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA i usually shun lipgloss but nars is the exception


----------



## Nzsallyb

it seems we all have the kk fever - just came back from the mac counter and i found myself buying honey lust!! and i also got angel lipstick (but that was free from back 2 mac yay!)


----------



## legaldiva

How many "pieces" do you have to return to get the free lipstick?

I love KK--and I think her make up is flawless, esp for the media lens she's constantly under.  I wish I could do my eyes like hers!!!  I can't wait for the video ...


----------



## shoegal27

Nzsallyb said:


> it seems we all have the kk fever - just came back from the mac counter and i found myself buying honey lust!! and i also got angel lipstick (but that was free from back 2 mac yay!)


 
Ok so what you need to do with the Honey Lust is dabb your brush in some water, and then apply it to the lid.  Let me tell you, you won't ruin your shadow at all and the color will absolutely pop like hers does in the thread I started about her sparkly eyes.  I recreated that look exactly and it is my all time favorite right now.


----------



## legaldiva

I wanted to add that I use Philosophy's "The Present" make-up primer--it's similar to the Intuit product she recommended; I love it, and it makes a HUGE difference having a make-up base before foundation/powder, etc.


----------



## TxGlam

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> If you're referring to Turkish Delight its not sticky all, that's what I love about Nars lipglosses, they're very light and fluid-like you barely even feel like you're wearing lipgloss.


 


I played with Turkish Delight today at sephora but it felt sticky to me so I set it back down. I like the texture of chanel glossimers much better but then again I didn't try the Turkish on my lips. 

I did buy Belle du Jour lipstick. Not sure if it suits me yet....blah!


----------



## Nzsallyb

legaldiva said:


> How many "pieces" do you have to return to get the free lipstick?
> 
> I love KK--and I think her make up is flawless, esp for the media lens she's constantly under. I wish I could do my eyes like hers!!! I can't wait for the video ...


 
you can bring back 6 empties - i would search the forums here it think there has been one on it - fantastic feeling MAC for free!!


----------



## Nzsallyb

shoegal27 said:


> Ok so what you need to do with the Honey Lust is dabb your brush in some water, and then apply it to the lid. Let me tell you, you won't ruin your shadow at all and the color will absolutely pop like hers does in the thread I started about her sparkly eyes. I recreated that look exactly and it is my all time favorite right now.


 
awesome! thanks shoegal27!! does kk also line her lower lashes? do you know if she uses brown or black? wow we are so obsessed!!


----------



## shoegal27

TxGlam said:


> I played with Turkish Delight today at sephora but it felt sticky to me so I set it back down. I like the texture of chanel glossimers much better but then again I didn't try the Turkish on my lips.
> 
> I did buy Belle du Jour lipstick. Not sure if it suits me yet....blah!


 
She wears that with stripdown.. so pretty.  I always had the Belle du jour lipstick but now with the stripdown.. so nice.


----------



## shoegal27

Nzsallyb said:


> awesome! thanks shoegal27!! does kk also line her lower lashes? do you know if she uses brown or black? wow we are so obsessed!!


 
I think she does, but I also think she lines the inside I forget what that is called with black.. not brown.


----------



## shoegal27

This is the picture I copied:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/kks-sparklin-eyes-what-color-is-that-shadow-275164.html

from this thread I started.


----------



## Nzsallyb

just done myself up - LOVE HONEYLUST!


----------



## shoegal27

Nzsallyb said:


> just done myself up - LOVE HONEYLUST!


 
did you wet the brush.. its HONEY LUSHOUS!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ LOL so true!! that should be the new name!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...I'm having a blast experimenting!  Today I mixed some Typographic (MAC) shadow in with the Knight Divine.  Typographic is a matte charcoal grey; KK's carbon is pure black and too harsh for me.  For lips I used Blankety lipstick (MAC) then the turkish delight which ROCKS. 

So...I definitely had smokier eyes than usual at work, but I had to run a couple meetings and it's nice feeling a little more dramatic even though I work in a pretty casual environment.  

I'm also lovin' the MAC ZoomLash...sorry DiorShow, you're sitting dormant in the makeup bag right now.  And the ZoomLash is less than half the price of Dior (ZoomLash is $11!). 

My Intuit Photoshoot primer order arrived...I'm still on the fence how it compares to Smashbox's primer; Intuit takes a tad longer to dry.  

What kicks butt the most?  Shadows and liner stay put and DO NOT CREASE or run or smear.  I am even lining my lower lids and putting mascara on them too (I usually skip that unless I'm going out).  

So fun!!


----------



## Nzsallyb

shoegal27 said:


> did you wet the brush.. its HONEY LUSHOUS!


 
haha yip sure did - it is lushous! i think every time a kk thread comes up we all will rush out and buy the products lol


----------



## shoegal27

Hey Pursegrrl, I am a teacher, and in my building everyone is very casual.. and then you've got me who always dramas it up.  Too bad.  I love it.  I love being dressed up and looking dramatic.  HeeHee.. love being a girl!


----------



## Pursegrrl

shoegal27 said:


> Hey Pursegrrl, I am a teacher, and in my building everyone is very casual.. and then you've got me who always dramas it up. Too bad. I love it. I love being dressed up and looking dramatic. HeeHee.. love being a girl!


 
Right on!!


----------



## Jahpson

shoegal27 said:


> Hey Pursegrrl, I am a teacher, and in my building everyone is very casual.. and then you've got me who always dramas it up. Too bad. I love it. I love being dressed up and looking dramatic. HeeHee.. love being a girl!


 

I think im the only one in my department that wears makeup...


----------



## Plain&Simple

wow neat! Im only 16 so dont wear a lot but still neat to read


----------



## PrincessMe

Pursegrrl said:


> ...I'm having a blast experimenting! Today I mixed some Typographic (MAC) shadow in with the Knight Divine. Typographic is a matte charcoal grey; KK's carbon is pure black and too harsh for me. For lips I used Blankety lipstick (MAC) then the turkish delight which ROCKS.
> 
> So...I definitely had smokier eyes than usual at work, but I had to run a couple meetings and it's nice feeling a little more dramatic even though I work in a pretty casual environment.
> 
> I'm also lovin' the MAC ZoomLash...sorry DiorShow, you're sitting dormant in the makeup bag right now. And the ZoomLash is less than half the price of Dior (ZoomLash is $11!).
> 
> My Intuit Photoshoot primer order arrived...I'm still on the fence how it compares to Smashbox's primer; Intuit takes a tad longer to dry.
> 
> What kicks butt the most? Shadows and liner stay put and DO NOT CREASE or run or smear. I am even lining my lower lids and putting mascara on them too (I usually skip that unless I'm going out).
> 
> So fun!!


 Sounds Hot!!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Don't know if you guys have seen it but thought I'd post a pic of KK sans make-up. It's amazing how many people prefer her without it!


----------



## spoiled_brat

www.perezhilton.com

*Stars Without Makeup*

Filed under: YOU Decide! > Kim Kardashian > Stars Without Makeup 





Looking less than her usual glam self&#8230;.
*Kim Kardashian* strolled through Beverly Hills on Monday with - shock - NO makeup on!





*I prefer Kim&#8230;.*​
Fresh-faced, like this. (79%) 
Done up. (21%) 
Total Votes: *35,740*
Vote​


----------



## shoegal27

Any way you slice it, she is drop dead gorgeous.  I think the makeup just accentuates her looks.


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ I agree

I wish I looked like that with no make up on!


----------



## shoegal27

she and her sisters all look so different.  She got the gorgeous gene..


----------



## MsFit

thanks for posting the make up tips!
I love the way her makeup looks on her.
I don't think I can pull of that look though. It's too time consuming for me too.


----------



## itsnicole

shoegal27 said:


> Any way you slice it, she is drop dead gorgeous.  I think the makeup just accentuates her looks.



I agree... I think she's beautiful.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

wow!


----------



## apple_28

How old is she btw?


----------



## PrincessMe

i think she's 27


----------



## shoegal27

I don't want to be banned from the site for too much KK, so I am leaving this pix here instead of posting a new thread.. but looky at this here eye shada







Looks like antiqued to me.. with, not sure.. Expensive Pink?  Allison help


----------



## Jahpson

^ ^ LOL, that must have been reggie who just written to her.

I see two colors in her eyes.


----------



## shoegal27

oh is that what that device is?


----------



## Jahpson

shoegal27 said:


> oh is that what that device is?


 

ROFLMAO!! yes a sidekick. lol your too cute


----------



## shoegal27

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> ROFLMAO!! yes a sidekick. lol your too cute


 
sorry am gaget unsavy..


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks for posting these tips!

I never realized she wore all this and I can definitely see the difference between being "made up" and "minimal products".  Glad I'm not a celeb!  I now know why her make-up does look heavily applied - because she wears MAC.  Now everyone don't throw stones at me at once   but I've always felt that MAC looks "heavy" on darker complexions (even my own when I tried MAC).

But it's glad to see that she is just a regular woman with the same issues that I have.  I have to same issues in terms of finding a color that matches my tones (I have to mix 2 colors too), dark circles, etc.  

Thanks again for posting!


----------



## shoegal27

I have to disagree, Im sorry about how MAC looks too heavy.  I use only MAC and no one would ever tell me that my makeup is heavy.  I don't use foundation, but I use the studio fix powder.  It is all in how you apply it. If you use a lot of foundation, you will look overly done, but you can apply it softly and have a softer more subtle appearence.  So yeh,, I disagree with your statement.  Sorry I had to represent!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\/\/\/\  LOL I knew someone had too!  

I still love you MAC ladies!


----------



## shoegal27

We gotsa represent.. no offence. PEACE!


----------



## Belini

Any ideas on what she has on here? A previous poster asked in another thread but there was no response. The OP suggested antiqued and.?


----------



## Belini

^^ woops sorry just noticed someone already posted the above


----------



## Chili707

*I recently bought the colors that Kim supposedly uses and when I got home my boyfriend said that the lip color was a little too pink..uggghhh!..so make sure the colors are right for your skintone....ush:..Kim is hot...It's funny how we think putting on the same make up would make us think we could like her...*


----------



## shoegal27

I totally agree, Chili.  I checked out the Turkish Delight at Sephora, and thought.. "oh no this is NOT for me".  I do own Angel, even before knowing she liked it, but I think the color Hue looks nicer on me.  I use that with Sublime culture liner and a soft pink gloss I have from Loreal, that recreates her lip look, but better suited for my skin tones..


----------



## Kenia

I went to MAC and asked the SA to please show me the Angel lipstick, and she goes, "Let me guess you're trying to look like KK?" I thought to myself how funny, the truth is I'm not trying to look like her just because I don't think wearing the same lipstick color is going to do it, but I wanted to see how this popular color would look on me, lol. So I told her, "No! Why does she wear that color?"   She told me, oh yes and everyday people come and say I want to look like KK, and JLo wears all of these colors (she pointed to some nude beiges). Anyway... I thought that was funny...

BTW Angel did not look good on me!


----------



## Jahpson

Kim said on her website that she doesnt put any coloring in her hair. and that when she was younger she bleached it once and it was a bleeping mess. LOL

the girl is all natural


----------



## ballerina

i'm going to buy all the stuff she uses 
i love her makeup she's georgeous


----------



## godsavechanel

thanks for sharing!


----------



## shoegal27

So funny this thread popped up again because I bought Turkish Delight yesterday.  I do like that pink lip with the smokey black or smokey brown eye.


----------



## Pursegrrl

shoegal27 said:


> So funny this thread popped up again because I bought Turkish Delight yesterday. I do like that pink lip with the smokey black or smokey brown eye.


 
Doo doo DOO doo doo doo DOO doo...[twilight zone music, lol]
...last night I brought out Turkish Delight and thought "hey hadn't worn you in awhile...sorry you're feeling left out."  And...here's the thread again that inspired my recent makeup surge!  

Love it!!


----------



## shoegal27

You know Pursegrl.. great minds, and threads.. think alike.. (twilight zone indeed)  Happy Turkish delighting!


----------



## Couture_Girl

lol cant remember if i posted here or not, but i love kim and her smokey eyes always look gorgeous


----------



## shoegal27

It is really undeniable how pretty she and her makeup really are.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^Her makeup always looks so perfect! I bet she has a makeup artist that does her makeup for her everyday


----------



## Pursegrrl

shoegal27 said:


> You know Pursegrl.. great minds, and threads.. think alike.. (twilight zone indeed) Happy Turkish delighting!


 
You too, gorgeous!!


----------



## shoegal27

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Lanier

Kim has a video posted on her website today that is a foundation and blush tutorial (part I). The rest of the video (smoky eye look) is going to be posted later. 

http://www.kimkardashian.com/2008/08/perfect-your-foundation-and-bl.php


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^ awesome! Cant wait for the smokey eye video...I love her eye makeup


----------



## sjunky13

she is absolutely gorgeous w/o make up. She wears really heavy foundation that she doesnt need. I love the smokey eyes!


----------



## talexs

I think the Turkish Delight looks fabulous on her, but I'm not sure how it would look on someone who is pretty fair, anyone have any experiences with this?


----------



## Pursegrrl

talexs said:


> I think the Turkish Delight looks fabulous on her, but I'm not sure how it would look on someone who is pretty fair, anyone have any experiences with this?


 
OK...I'm super pale so I'll chime in .

turkish delight is a really sheer wash of pink and on its own it's great with really fair skin.

I've also done the TD with Angel lipstick underneath and this is an opaque, pale pink look which if I'm not careful will make my lips disappear into my face.  I suck at lip liner, but maybe that would help the lip be more defined that way. 

So, at least for me, angel and turkish delight combined aren't the best on my super fair skin, but still fun to play around with and combine with other lip colors.


----------



## xpurseloverx

*this is all from her website*

*STEP 1:* I always start with a clean face. Then I put on *Intuit* 'Photo Shoot.' Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer. 

*STEP 2:* I use *Cle De Peau* concealer stick (it's super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use *M.A.C.* concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone's color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes! 

*STEP 3:* After I put the concealer on I put on *Make Up Forever* liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the *M.A.C. brush No. 180*. 

*STEP 4:* Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from *M.A.C. NW30* in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select 'moisture cover.' 

*STEP 5:* To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush *M.A.C. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30*, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on *M.A.C. Powder NW 45*. 

*STEP 6:* Now its blush time! I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called *Gingerly* to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called *Cheek* to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer. 

*STEP 7: *Time for the eyes! My favorite part! I first put down a *M.A.C. Paint* pot in a light color that matches my skin called *Painterly*. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won't! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it's black smokey I use *Carbon by M.A.C.*; if its grey smokey I use *Knight Divine* or *Print*; if it's bown smokey I use *Embark* by M.A.C. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use *M.A.C. Pigment *called *Tan*. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love *Make Up Forever *and don't think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever's colors to choose from. 

*STEP 8:* I always use black pencil eyeliner. My favorite is *Stilla* black pencil. 

*STEP 9:* Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use *Lancome Hypnose*, and still do, but I recently started to use *M.A.C. Zoom* mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a *seperator brush* to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes. 

*STEP 10:* The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use *M.A.C. Lipliner* called *Stripdown* (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called *Angel* and put *Nars Turkish Delight* lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear *Nars Belle De Jour* and I line my lips first with *M.A.C. Subculture* lipliner.


----------



## lilatheflirt

Oh dear. How long does it take her to finish?


----------



## Jahpson

she has the videos on her website.


----------



## Veelyn

I just watched the video's. Pretty good.


----------



## lm040523

I just saw the videos as well. I like her better with less makeup. Am I the only one who thinks she has on wayyyyy too much makeup in her tutorial video? I'm pretty sure no one would regularly put on that much makeup... I would certainly look like a fool.


----------



## Couture_Girl

turkish delight makes  my lips look dead. lol my lips are naturally pretty dark pink so its hard for me to wear turkish delight or mac's underage. they are really pretty though (: 

i love kim. shes so pretty (:


----------



## Couture_Girl

whoa i just realized this is a pretty old thread (:


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

This is from her website:

"Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store where you purchase your makeup what works for you. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect! 

STEP 1: I always start with a clean face. Then I put on Intuit 'Photo Shoot.' Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer. 

STEP 2: I use Cle De Peau concealer stick (it's super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use M.A.C. concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone's color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes! 

STEP 3: After I put the concealer on I put on Make Up Forever liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the M.A.C. brush No. 180. 

STEP 4: Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from M.A.C. NW30 in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select 'moisture cover.' 

STEP 5: To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush M.A.C. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on M.A.C. Powder NW 45. 

STEP 6: Now its blush time! I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called Gingerly to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called Cheek to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer. 

STEP 7: Time for the eyes! My favorite part! I first put down a M.A.C. Paint pot in a light color that matches my skin called Painterly. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won't! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it's black smokey I use Carbon by M.A.C.; if its grey smokey I use Knight Divine or Print; if it's bown smokey I use Embark by M.A.C. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use M.A.C. Pigment called Tan. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love Make Up Forever and don't think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever's colors to choose from. 

STEP 8: I always use black pencil eyeliner. My favorite is Stilla black pencil. 

STEP 9: Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use Lancome Hypnose, and still do, but I recently started to use M.A.C. Zoom mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a seperator brush to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes. 

STEP 10: The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use M.A.C. Lipliner called Stripdown (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called Angel and put Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear Nars Belle De Jour and I line my lips first with M.A.C. Subculture lipliner. 

That completes the Kim Kardashian make up lesson! 

I hope this was helpful. Keep your comments and questions coming -- I love to read them!

XOXO, 
Kim "


----------



## mibrown

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> This is from her website:
> 
> "Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store where you purchase your makeup what works for you. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect!
> 
> STEP 1: I always start with a clean face. Then I put on Intuit 'Photo Shoot.' Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer.
> 
> STEP 2: I use Cle De Peau concealer stick (it's super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use M.A.C. concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone's color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes!
> 
> STEP 3: After I put the concealer on I put on Make Up Forever liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the M.A.C. brush No. 180.
> 
> STEP 4: Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from M.A.C. NW30 in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select 'moisture cover.'
> 
> STEP 5: To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush M.A.C. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on M.A.C. Powder NW 45.
> 
> STEP 6: Now its blush time! I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called Gingerly to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called Cheek to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer.
> 
> STEP 7: Time for the eyes! My favorite part! I first put down a M.A.C. Paint pot in a light color that matches my skin called Painterly. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won't! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it's black smokey I use Carbon by M.A.C.; if its grey smokey I use Knight Divine or Print; if it's bown smokey I use Embark by M.A.C. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use M.A.C. Pigment called Tan. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love Make Up Forever and don't think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever's colors to choose from.
> 
> STEP 8: I always use black pencil eyeliner. My favorite is Stilla black pencil.
> 
> STEP 9: Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use Lancome Hypnose, and still do, but I recently started to use M.A.C. Zoom mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a seperator brush to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes.
> 
> STEP 10: The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use M.A.C. Lipliner called Stripdown (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called Angel and put Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear Nars Belle De Jour and I line my lips first with M.A.C. Subculture lipliner.
> 
> That completes the Kim Kardashian make up lesson!
> 
> I hope this was helpful. Keep your comments and questions coming -- I love to read them!
> 
> XOXO,
> Kim "


I saw this same posting on her website and went and picked up the  Lancome Hypnose Mascara and I absolutly loves it!  On that same site she has some videos demonstrating how she puts on her make up and even even a smokey eye demo.


----------



## designer307

Kim Kardashian's makeup tutorial videos (done with her makeup artist Stephen Moleski) are finally up on her website!


*Kim's 'Smokey Eye' makeup lesson, part 1: FACE*
http://www.kimkardashian.com/2008/08/perfect-your-foundation-and-bl.php


*Kim's 'Smokey Eye' makeup lesson, part 2: EYES*
http://www.kimkardashian.com/2008/08/make-your-eyes-smokin.php


*Kim's 'Smokey Eye' makeup lesson, part 3: FINISHING THE EYES*
http://www.kimkardashian.com/2008/08/final-touches-on-the-smokey-ey.php


There will be a Part 4 coming soon as well!


----------



## designer307

Part 4 is up!


*Kim's 'Smokey Eye' makeup lesson, part 4: LASHES & LIPS*
http://www.kimkardashian.com/


----------



## shoegal27

great and its all here on on post to view.  Thanks
I love that stripdown/angel/turish delight combo.. do that everyday!


----------



## MissTiss

shoegal27 said:


> great and its all here on on post to view. Thanks
> I love that stripdown/angel/turish delight combo.. do that everyday!


 

I was complaining about my Angel lipstick. NOT anymore! 

Turkish delight is on my list and so is stripdown liner!   I LOVE her look.


----------



## shoegal27

complaining .. why?  It is so pretty


----------



## frostedcouture

I would be more than happy with her natural lashes, lol.


----------



## Dawn

thanks! they make it look so easy! i always look like i have a black eye when i try to do a smoky eye!


----------



## latinrose222

I love her look and I hope she keeps doing tutorials.  She really makes me want to dark hair again!!


----------



## monstamuffin

Now I'm glad I dyed my hair almost black again a couple weeks ago. I love her look. I'm going to Sephora tomorrow to pick up the Stripdown, Angel and Turkish Delight. She is so beautiful!


----------



## shoegal27

I know I say it all the time, but I love the 3 SAT combo (stripdown, Angel, Turish delight).. my friends and I call it SAT.  I love the made up eye and the pink lip.


----------



## designer307

frostedcouture said:


> I would be more than happy with her natural lashes, lol.


 

Me too! IMO, she doesn't even need the fake lashes. Her natural lashes are already long and beautiful!


----------



## SimplyElegant

monstamuffin said:


> Now I'm glad I dyed my hair almost black again a couple weeks ago. I love her look. I'm going to Sephora tomorrow to pick up the Stripdown, Angel and Turkish Delight. She is so beautiful!


Angel is a MAC lipstick so you wouldn't be able to get that at Sephora.

I love her videos.


----------



## peach.

Beautiful look! I love that she showed everything step by step.

She kept saying "I don't usually do this & that" so I want to see her do her own makeup next!


----------



## luvshopping90

Wow!!  Thanks so much for posting these links.  I really learned a lot watching this.  Now I would love to have someone do my makeup for me!  Love the hint about the CD, I've been looking for something flat to blend on besides the back of my hand.  What I wouldn't give for her eyelashes!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Thanks for sharing! She sounds like she really knows her MAC.


----------



## Couture Dreams

yeah it seems like she knows her mac very well. i really want to try this look on myself, but i often get a raccoon affect when i try a smoky look. maybe i will stop buy mac on my day off and get some pointers.


----------



## sierrasun1

Just wanted to say thanks for posting this!!!  Great tutuorials - and, I love the way Kim narrates it.  She really gives wonderful details.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Thanks for sharing. I actually watched all the videos yesterday @ work. I'm wearing "the" look today. Using Bare Study p/p, UD zero, Naked, Fairy lite, Orpheus e/l, ulta l/l, l/s & dior cotton petal, as well as the other face essentials. It turned out really well, just don't know what to do w/ my hair


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love the tuts and they look like they're having so much fun together, awww.  I want him to do my makeup too!!

I love the Angel and Turkish Delight lipstick/gloss on her, but on me I'm so pale that combo just makes my lips disappear into my face even though I love pinks.


----------



## daisyduke947

These are so helpful. Thanks!


----------



## designer307

^^ You're welcome, ladies! Happy to share! 
I was really excited to see these videos up on her website because she had promised that some day she would do a makeup tutorial and she actually did. I'm looking forward to the "Baby Doll" look that she mentioned they'd be doing next. I think it's really sweet of her to share her makeup looks with her fans.


----------



## *Lo

MUFE HD Foundation is gorgeous on, I had been using Armani which is also fabulous but the sample i got from MUFE is really nice


----------



## *JJ*

this tutorial is great, i hope she posts more!


----------



## shoegal27

Pursegrrl said:


> Love the tuts and they look like they're having so much fun together, awww. I want him to do my makeup too!!
> 
> I love the Angel and Turkish Delight lipstick/gloss on her, but on me I'm so pale that combo just makes my lips disappear into my face even though I love pinks.


 
Hey PG, why don't you try that combo with the lipliner of stripdown, especially on the cupids box and bottom lip middle.. blend it all in.. thats really how she does it, it makes the pink a bit more tinged with the light brown.


----------



## shoegal27

Thanks to LaLohan for this photo: I think Eva is rockin the: stripdown/angel/turkish delight combo!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

PrincessMe said:


> I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called *Gingerly* to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called *Cheek* to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer.
> 
> The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use *M.A.C. Lipliner* called *Stripdown* (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called *Angel*




are "gingerly" and "cheek" blushes by MAC? and "angel" lipstick, is that MAC too? thanks


----------



## Pursegrrl

MichelleAntonia said:


> are "gingerly" and "cheek" blushes by MAC? and "angel" lipstick, is that MAC too? thanks


 
Gingerly is a MAC powder blush...not sure if Cheek ever was as I couldn't find it on the mAC website but someone else may know.

Angel is a MAC lipstick!  It's a gorgeous soft pink.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thanks!

i usually don't look at pink since i assume that they won't work with my skintone, that's probably why i didn't know about it. by my skin is pretty light and hair dark, like kim k's, so it might possibly be worth a try...


----------



## thadutchess

Please be more kind with your posts!


----------



## dreamgirl

thadutchess said:


> XXXXX


I don't think that was necessary, if your that bent about it don't go to this thread.


----------



## dreamgirl

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> i usually don't look at pink since i assume that they won't work with my skintone, that's probably why i didn't know about it. by my skin is pretty light and hair dark, like kim k's, so it might possibly be worth a try...


I love Angel but I think it's best just blotted on lightly. I have been wearing it every day with Underage over top. For reference, I am pretty light skinned as well.


----------



## Lexi08

Jahpson said:


> I agree with kim and the Turkish Delight.
> 
> I use MAC lipliner in "Plum" and lipstick in "politely pink", I top it off with that lip gloss and it looks so flirty and cute. I just want to kiss myself.
> 
> My SO says my lips look ultra lucsious (although he is scared to kiss me) LOL


 

Thank you Jahpson!  I tried this combo and it works so much better for me than the Angel/Stripdown.Turkish Delight combo....

Thank you


----------



## Lexi08




----------



## Baby Boo

bumping this as ive just seen it.. i LVOE her makeup.. im going to buy some of the stuff she uses to see if i can recreate it at home


----------



## glammm

she doesnt use Angel l/s or stripdown liner anymore. She uses Soar lip liner and myth lipstick.


----------



## Imaprincess07

shoegal27 said:


> I don't want to be banned from the site for too much KK, so I am leaving this pix here instead of posting a new thread.. but looky at this here eye shada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like antiqued to me.. with, not sure.. Expensive Pink? Allison help


 Does anyone know what eyeshadow KK is wearing here. I'm sure I have the colors already, but I just can't seem to figure  out the combo. I love it


----------



## shoegal27

There should be a thread about it, or a post about it already, but I think we said it looked like Tan pigment with Embark and woodwinked or maybe antiqued on lid.


----------



## Baby Boo

i copied the whole look she mentioned and it looks amazing


----------



## princess21

Hi girls~

I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of blush Kim always wears.  I love it.   Thanks


----------



## foxyqt

she mentioned on her blog that she likes to use MAC Pink Swoon and Gingerly powder blushes


----------



## nordia5

i know she's mentioned that she wears a MAC cream blush, but i forget which one


----------



## Rondafaye

There is an entire thread on specktra dedicated to Kim K. and her makeup, so you might find info there. You know, she should really consider marketing her own line, because there is so much interest in her cosmetics.


----------



## katherinelucia

I loveeeee kim kardashian , so buying all her favorites from MAC =)


----------



## NicolesCloset

great thread. I also love her makeup.  I tried on turkish delight though, and it looked horrible on me. 
I also love Hillary duffs and nicole richie's make up. I wish I knew their exact make up routine too.


----------



## chris7891

^ I love Nicole Richies makeup.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I love how Kim's eyes look. They're so bold... I need to get some of her favorites to try out


----------



## Pursegrrl

LOL, as you can see from my avatar I look nothing like KK but I do enjoy reading about what she likes and I am a fellow MAC fan too!  Great makeup and great price point.

On me, Turkish Delight literally makes my lips disappear, LOL!  I'm already pale pink toned so a gloss that color makes me look like I have zero lips and my lips are already thin to begin with.  

I love playing around with smokey looks and I have a few I call "corporate smokey," to be more suitable for an office, ha. 

Two of my favorite light lip looks to pair with smokey eyes are NARS Harlow and Supervixen.


----------



## chelsssea

She's gorgeous. I hope MAC's giving her commission on all of these products!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey goddesses, if you haven't already spotted it there's a ton of KK fabulousness in this thread too!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/kim-kardashian-shares-her-makeup-secrets-275268.html


----------



## Loquita

This is a great thread!  I read it straight through the other day and of course had to run out and try KK's makeup tips out myself!  (We have very similar coloring -- same very dark hair, light olive skin, but my eyes are blue).  

I got both MAC myth and NARS Turkish Delight, and MAC Stripdown (which I have owned before, and love).

I was surprised at how much I like the Turkish Delight and the Myth...I would never have tried those colors on for a nude lip before, given my coloring, but they look really cool.  Def.  requires more eye makeup to look its best, though.

Now if I only had a figure like Kim's...


----------



## [coco]

I love this woman!!!!!

On YouTube there are at least 3 seperate films of her having makeup put on and explaining how it is done / how she likes it / few different looks etc..... I know because I have watched them all


----------



## Couture_Girl

i love her makeup as well

i tried turkish deligth on my already naturally red lips; and it looked like ...
well it just didnt look right. 

but she can def. rock itt! )


----------



## keodi

chris7891 said:


> ^ I love Nicole Richies makeup.


 
I do too love the liquid eyeliner look..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she wears too much at times, but is still pretty


----------



## ilvoelv

i love turkish delight!! it looks amazing on me.


----------



## bellapsyd

bumping to see if anybody knows her hair routine?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love Turkish Delight too! I apply it on top of a light-to-medium pink lipstick and it looks so pretty. How is Belle Du Jour compared to TD?


----------



## lovemusic1

love her makeup.


----------



## stylelaw

Does anyone know her new makeup products? routine?


----------



## missgiannina

stylelaw said:


> Does anyone know her new makeup products? routine?



how does she get her cheek bones to look so good?


----------



## krazydaisy

KK's Makeup looks very pretty. I love how she looks


----------



## terebina786

missgiannina said:


> how does she get her cheek bones to look so good?


 
Contouring - a darker colour in the hollows of your cheeks and blush just on the apples.


----------



## 0Lily0

Why does she use so much concealer under her eyes??? It looks so white in some pictures..like it just doesn't look right compared to her neck. Idk if i'm the only one who has noticed that.


----------



## Pinkstar

^I noticed it too. 


Btw, does anyone know how to achieve this look:







(Yes, I cropped out the poor kitten lol..)


----------



## canyongirl

I love Kim's nude lips, but lately I've been looooving Khloe's lips!  Anyone know what lip products she uses?  She has very light pink (almost nude) shimmering lips lately.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ if you're on Twitter, send her a message.  I wanted to know a polish color and asked my sister to tweet her (since I'm not on twitter) and she replied back within a day or so.


----------



## cocobella

Her makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic has a pretty informative blog about the products he uses on her.  http://blog.makeupbymario.com/


----------



## lolitablue

cocobella said:


> Her makeup artist Mario Dedivanovic has a pretty informative blog about the products he uses on her. http://blog.makeupbymario.com/


 
Great to know!! Cool!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, I was the last one who posted here!! Funny!!

I am celebrating my birthday and I wanted to know if I could get suggestions on how to create this look.  Pretty, please!!


----------



## bnjj

I don't like how her cupid's bow (and top lip in general) often blends right into her face. I notice this all the time on K&K Take Miami and I think it looks terrible. Other than that, I think she looks great.


----------



## d1m216

hey! just want to let you know that you can get the makeup Kim uses at www.motivescosmetics.com/dd The tutorial that kim's makeup artists does is right here with the line http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cN-ZjJu43U take a look, it's amazing!


----------



## MsBusyBee

She does love MAC


----------



## jleebklyn

She has her own makeup line  Khroma


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Oops, wrong thread, please ignore this post.


----------

